# Naruto 412 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 412 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2008)

+

あと今週はナルトの修行だけです
影分身禁止が出た(一体でも蛙になったら本体も蛙になるから)
映画情報はナルトとサスケが一緒にいるシーンがありました

ナルトの修行は文字細かすぎなので省きました


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

*here are the 3 posts of the guy who gave the pics:*



あと今週はナルトの修行だけです
影分身禁止が出た(一体でも蛙になったら本体も蛙になるから)
映画情報はナルトとサスケが一緒にいるシーンがありました


文字バレ消しちゃってめんどくさいから半端な画バレしました

ナルトの修行は文字細かすぎなので省きました


その後３ページ程ナルトの修行
そしたら一回八尾が千鳥食らうけど(全然きいてないけど)岩影に逃げる
かりんに見つかる
ウィィィィィ！
的な流れです


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Something like this.


vered said:


> *here are the 3 posts of the guy who gave the pics:*
> 
> あと今週はナルトの修行だけです
> 影分身禁止が出た(一体でも蛙になったら本体も蛙になるから)
> ...


This week about Naruto's training.
Kagebunshin *was prohibited*. If Bushin turnes into frog, main body would also turn into frog.
Movie information and pics with Naruto and Sasuke together.

Because writing down everything is troublesome, I took pictures.

Since Naruto's part was very detailed, I skipped it.

Naruto trains for about three pages afterwards.

Hachibi was hit by Chidori (but he wasn't hurt at all) so he hides in rocks.

Karin finds him.

Uuuu!

*Edited with missed part about chidori*


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

From Mangahelpers



			
				Nihongaeri said:
			
		

> PIC 1
> 
> Title: かつてない強敵 (Guess) - An unprecedented and formidable foe
> Text: 死がサスケに牙を剥く - Death sets its sights on Sasuke!!
> ...


----------



## stream (Aug 6, 2008)

My translation of:



vered said:


> あと今週はナルトの修行だけです
> 影分身禁止が出た(一体でも蛙になったら本体も蛙になるから)
> 映画情報はナルトとサスケが一緒にいるシーンがありました



Afterwards (after the pics?), this week is about Naruto's training.
Kagebunshins have been forbidden (because if any of the bunshins turns into a frog, the real body also will)
In the information about the movie, there was a scene with Naruto and Sasuke together.


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

*close up panels of the ones we had:*


----------



## Nihongaeri (Aug 7, 2008)

Translation of last picture in above post. -Hiroshi

New Pic with Eights:

So he sent a raiton (lightning element) through his body and altered the path of my attacks... Looks like that spared him of any mortal wounds.

Also... That girl's got the power to heal people by having them suck her chakra, ChEckItoUtyO!


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

*the new pics:*


----------



## LoT (Aug 8, 2008)

takadanama said:


> Naruto LOL
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _naruto lol_
> ...



from Mangahelpers.com


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 8, 2008)

ONE MANGA BITCH!

See?


----------

